# Will it come together in time?



## Halloween 365 (Sep 28, 2008)

You say you are in a contest? Look at past winners of this contest. Why did they win? Some people thing quantity is the key. I personally believe in quality. Try setting up an optical illusion in your front window. Add decorations behind and around it to enhance the illusion.
Make the windows of the house appear boarded up, and have dim red lights inside your house. The spooky red light will radiate through the boarded up windows giving your house a look of evil.


----------

